# Price Canyon (Price River)



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

Anyone ever fish the river in price canyon? I drive through there TONS and NEVER see anyone fishing, or even signs that some one might be fishing..... Every Once in a while I will see a couple 'Fly Guys' trying their luck around the Emma Park Road area... I tried there once with no luck.

Anyways, 
How bout it? anyone fish that area? Does it produce more often then not, or is it just another 'cold hole'?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I have fished it several times. I wouldn't say I'm an expert fly fisherman but I've seemed to do fair on the river. Never had good fishing but always managed a few fish each trip. Mainly fished around the powerplant. Up the river a couple miles and down the river a couple miles. Fish are small on average. There are some good holes in the river if you get in the right spots. There's the holes by the flag pole that produce the best. Also fished up by Emma and the bridge and did decent there as well. Them holes seem to have larger fish but everything down around the power plant are smaller fish at least from my experience.


----------

